# MS access Abfrage minus Zahl umwandeln



## Brauni (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo

gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine minus Zahl von einer Access Abfrage in eine positive umzuwandeln?


----------



## Nico Graichen (28. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht, ob die Funktion auch in Access gibt, aber im SQL gibt es die Funktion ABS() (für absolut). Die macht genau das was du willst.
Musst du halt mal schauen, ob Access die kennt


----------



## Brauni (28. Oktober 2005)

scheint leider nicht so 
trotzdem danke!


----------



## RavelinePower (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo

Also wenn ich des verstanden habe möchtest Du aus minus ein Plus.

z.B. -100 der Wert Ausgabe= 100

In der abfrage kannst du einfach einen Ausdruck machen und den Wert 3 mal mit minus berechnen lassen.

Also:.

Ausdr1: [Negative]-[Negative]-[Negative]


Bye Sascha


----------



## Nico Graichen (30. Oktober 2005)

Hi

das kann doch aber nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein, so ein Konstrukt in einen Query einzubauen. Vorallem wenn ein Feld positive und negative Zahlen enthält wird's ja blöd.   
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es bei Access keine Absolut-Funktion gibt.
(ich weiß schon warum ich Access nicht nutze  )


----------

